# NISSAN MAXIMA 2004 or 2005?



## JoeJoenyc718 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 2004 Maxima but i was wondering if there are any bugs or mechanical issues with the car since its the first model of that generation. Is the 2005 any better or does it probably have less bugs and mechanical issues, or is it you and your luck? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------

